# Banjo minnow



## donk18 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just watched the infomercial and am wondering if anyone has ever used them and if they work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

donk18 said:


> Just watched the infomercial and am wondering if anyone has ever used them and if they work.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They will,but just like any other lure theres times they wont.. Imo there are better lures out there for the money(and cheaper)..... I would never spend full price on them... LOL lots of times you can find them practicly being given away at garage sells... 

Off all the lure ive used id give banjo minnows 2of10... With 0 being lowest and 10 being hightest....


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are a new comer to bass fishing, or larger fish, these are some really good lures to learn swim bait, drop shot, dead stick, finese and jig type of fishing. I found the instructional videos to be extremely educational and informative in the way it teaches the skills to fish these types of baits. And yes they work, but like saugeyefisherman told ya they have a time and place when they will work. Just like any other baits. As for rating the lures I agree on a 2 out of 10 but the videos that come with them I would give a 7 or 8 out of 10. Check out youtube and see if you might be able to save yourself some money and then put together your own baits that will work better for your style of fishing. I just had to throw what cents Ive got left in on this subject and thats all I have to say!
goodluck
donm


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just buy a few packs of Zoom super flukes and a couple packs of 3/0-4/0 ewg hooks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dmills4124 said:


> If you are a new comer to bass fishing, or larger fish, these are some really good lures to learn swim bait, drop shot, dead stick, finese and jig type of fishing. I found the instructional videos to be extremely educational and informative in the way it teaches the skills to fish these types of baits. And yes they work, but like saugeyefisherman told ya they have a time and place when they will work. Just like any other baits. As for rating the lures I agree on a 2 out of 10 but the videos that come with them I would give a 7 or 8 out of 10. Check out youtube and see if you might be able to save yourself some money and then put together your own baits that will work better for your style of fishing. I just had to throw what cents Ive got left in on this subject and thats all I have to say!
> goodluck
> donm


dmills, i have never seen the instructional videos on them, Im gonna have to check them out(im a nut when it comes to learning/reading/watching about fishing)... I have only actually inherited a few "banjo minnows" from my late grandfathers tackle box(my dad got it for him for his bday). And i did catch fish on them....

You mention deadsticking. I may brake out a few when the water cools way down and try em out on the cold water saugeye bite? As slow as they fall it may end up being a good tool? Only one way to find out!


To anyone that has boughten them recently, Are they still the same? Or have they modified them any?


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

I think they are a complete waste of money.007 banjo minnows are really crappy and do not hold up in my opinion.


----------



## AEFord09 (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought thre entire set for my dad a while back... To be honest... I think its a waste. Can buy the same thing at Ny other place cheaper and they work the same.. Nothing special about them and the weedless thing is Bs... Haha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yea there not worth the "as seen on tv" price, But if you find them cheap at a yard sale or something there def. not a waste. I have caughten plenty of fish on them when young and broke and it being the only thing in the box and forced to use them.......
Believe it or not ive gotten some nice lm up to 18 inches on them in ponds.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

My dad and I used to catch some big bass in Michigan lakes with the Banjo minnows. It's been a while but they work.


----------

